
Apple Launches iTunes Store in 12 Countries in Asia Today - hboon
http://www.apple.com/sg/pr/library/2012/06/26Apple-Launches-iTunes-Store-in-Hong-Kong-Singapore-Taiwan-Nine-Additional-Countries-in-Asia-Today.html
======
hboon
Apple TV is also available.

